# Ordered a SITH cape/cloak...will I wear it around town?????



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

It's just a basic Sith cape/cloak

I'm seriously considering wearing it, certainly after I had a few drinks.

I've been obsessed with the Star Wars universe since I was like 7-8, a lot of reflected glory too...and I played lots of SW video games like Jedi Academy.....I'm not going insane, it's my joker side though for sure

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261176165510...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

will I be as cool as this guy ????





today I was asking hot girls on the street if they knew where the JEDI TEMPLE was....


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

This is something I just can't imagine,unless it was for a costume party. There is a 4 year old in my neighborhood though who constantly wears a Superman cape and it's absolutely adorable.....


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I tell girls I'm a time traveler, that I fly spaceships, that I hunt Dinosaurs....so it only makes sense


I just really wish I had force powers and a lightsabre to back up my craziness


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

HanSolo said:


> I tell girls I'm a time traveler, that I fly spaceships, that I hunt Dinosaurs....so it only makes sense
> 
> I just really wish I had force powers and a lightsabre to back up my craziness


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

today with a hangover buzz, I was telling people the power was out BECAUSE SPACE ALIENS BLEWUP THE TRANSFORMER at the powerstation

it was a fire...but still.....SA drill on the street


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Dude, chicks dig capes.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wear Leia's bikini instead.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

If you have even a shred of dignity, then please, definitely wear that bad boy around town.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> If you have even a shred of dignity, then please, definitely wear that bad boy around town.


:agree


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Have you worn it yet?

(ie, where's the pics?)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

HanSolo said:


> It's just a basic Sith cape/cloak
> 
> I'm seriously considering wearing it, certainly after I had a few drinks.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> If you have even a shred of dignity, then please, definitely wear that bad boy around town.


It should be here any day now


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

oh my!!

um...well I agree with arnie's pic (the protecting virginity one)

'nuff said


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

Id do it while I was sober.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

And in fact I've quit drinking, and went to bars 3 nites in a row, just got home. I had 2 free drink coupons, gave 1 to a hot party girl, and another to a random girl as I was leaving

I wanted to use it to start an interaction, but it never seemed like it would work on the girls I eyed or tired


Yup cape should be here in the next 1-2 weeks, saw another beautiful girl I know by name, her nice long jacket is like 1, so more motive to go ahead and wear it . But I will use it like a jacket, I won't wear it all the time like a real Jedi/Sith


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Its here. its very cheap of course, like a cheap curtain fabric, very thin but thats good for summer.

The hood is insanely way to large, have to find a way to regulate how far down it goes because it literally drops to my chest completely hiding my head

And the bottom should be hemmed up a little.

But it looks fine enough, not much different than a trench coat. There's no rope with it though, have to get something, how to work that properly, with added to it, or adding metal rings like on the edges of a tarp


We shall see, with the clothes some people wear at the rock and punk band bars, it should like fine, some might think I'm being "too cool" since who does not want to be a Jedi/Sith

And at the other places, I'll just say its a windbreaker if anyone is cruel about it. Aside from the crazy hood, it looks more like a trench coat, so no big deal.

nice


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

May the force be with you.


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

Wear it

Any woman that sees you will know to never date you EVER!

Any dude that sees you will lmao

You will be a laughing stock

Stars Wars is cool I guess but you have to learn what is socially accepted and whats not to avoid embarassing yourself.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Or on the other hand its learning to let it all go
*Morpheous: You gotta let it all go Neo. Fear Doubt and Disbelief. *






But I'm not going to wear a garbage bag cape to bars....I do have some standards


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


>





HanSolo said:


> It should be here any day now


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

well I'm not brave enough yet, although I really do need it hemmed up 1st.

It will just look like a cheap trecnh coat from a distamce, up close it will look like a bath robe tho

the hood is insanely too big, I don't know what to do about that


----------

